# ⚡ How to pass the CBT Power PE Exam - New weekly YouTube Interviews



## Zach Stone P.E. (Feb 2, 2021)

Curious about the new computer-based test (CBT) format for the electrical power PE exam?

Want to know what engineers that are passing the exam are doing differently?

I'm interviewing one student each week to find out how they passed the new CBT Power PE Exam and posting it on YouTube to share with the community.

Each student shares a different perspective and unique insight that will help you learn how to prepare for the CBT Power PE Exam.

You can watch each interview by clicking on the play button in the thumbnails below:

__________
 *Bill*, a 500 kV substation engineer, shares his favorite tips and first-hand experience of how he passed the CBT Power PE Exam (He says don't underestimate it and you can't over study):






 *Zach*, a corrosion engineer, shares how he passed the CBT Power PE Exam even without first-hand experience with the majority of PE exam subjects:

​


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Feb 2, 2021)

*Jerome*, an electrical design engineer for building construction, shares how he PASSED the CBT Power PE Exam on his first try two weeks ago in December 2020:






 *Andrew*, a 13.8 kV utility distribution engineer, dives deep for an hour about how he PASSED the Power CBT PE Exam his second try in December 2020 after a failed attempt with a different review course provider:

​


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Feb 2, 2021)

*Lauren*, an electrical engineer for a natural gas line company, discusses how she PASSED the Electrical Power CBT PE Exam on her first try in December 2020 after the cancelation of the final paper and pencil exam:






 *Keely*, an electrical engineer for an underground mining and milling company, talks about how she PASSED the new CBT exam format for the Electrical Power PE Exam:

​


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Feb 2, 2021)

*Paul*, a mechanical engineer that works in the photovoltaic solar cell industry, talks about how he PASSED the Electrical Power CBT PE Exam on his first try in January 2021:

​


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Feb 9, 2021)

*Dhruvin*, an electrical engineer that designs commercial buildings such as big grocery outlets, talks about how he PASSED the Electrical Power CBT PE Exam on his first try in January 2021.

​

This past week I had the opportunity to met with Dhruvin, an electrical engineer that designs commercial buildings such as big grocery outlets and supermarkets, to learn more about how he PASSED the Electrical Power CBT PE Exam on his first try in January 2021.

Dhruvin designs electrical plans, switchgear, lighting and receptacle circuits, and general building design with mostly 480 volts to 120 volts.

At his current office location, no other engineer has their professional license. Having a license will allow him to lead projects and sign/seal documents.

Dhruvin shares specific details about his processes preparing for the CBT PE exam to pass on his first try and attributes a lot of his success to:

Enrolling in an online class for the PE exam.
Having support from his spouse.
Committing to a study schedule and staying consistent.
Not letting the pressure of passing or failing discourage him from studying.
Getting a lot of practice with different practice problems in order to be ready for the PE exam.


----------

